# Il m'a dit qu'il viendra



## Anna-chonger

Salut à tous,
est-ce que vous pouvez imaginer (sans vous forcer) une telle concordance des temps ??


> Il m' *a dit* qu'il *viendra*.


Je crois que dans un discours rapporté, après une principale au passé, il faut toujours un *futur dans le passé (soit *Il m' *a dit* qu'il *viendrait)*, peu importe s'il est venu ou non au moment où je parle. Ai-je raison ?


----------



## JimBou

- Tu penses que Max sera là demain soir ?
- Je pense, en tout cas moi il m'a dit qu'il viendra/qu'il sera là.

Hmm, je ne sais pas vraiment je dois dire... Cela ne me choque pas outre mesure, cela semble cohérent, malgré tout je ne trouve pas cela très naturel. Quant à sa validité grammaticale je ne peux pas t'aider, je suis aussi perplexe que toi.


----------



## Oh là là

*Pour moi, il faut aussi mettre le verbe au futur dans le passé dans ta phrase ainsi que dans celle de JimBou (*Je pense, en tout cas moi il m'a dit qu'il viendr*ait*/qu'il ser*ait *là), mais, peut-être, nous sommes trop « académiques » ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Formellement, j'opterai pour le futur dans le passé, mais à l'oral, on peut effectivement entendre le futur simple.


----------



## geostan

Cette phrase ne me choque pas du tout. Si l'action peut toujours se réaliser, je ne vois pas pourquoi le futur ne serait pas raisonnable.

Il m'a dit qu'il sera ici à 6 heures. (Il est maintenant 4 heures)

Il m'a dit qu'il serait ici à 6 heures. (Il est maintenant 8 heures)


----------



## Aoyama

> Il m'a dit qu'il serait ici à 6 heures. (Il est maintenant 8 heures)


 dans le langage courant, la tournure est possible, mais les puristes préfèreront :
Il m'avait (bien) dit qu'il serait ici à 6 heures. (Il est maintenant 8 heures [et il n'est toujours pas là]).


----------



## Lusios

_Il m'avait (bien) dit qu'il viendrait:_ on n'a pas le choix.
_
I__l m'a dit qu'il vient,
__Il m'a dit qu'il viendra,
__ Il m'a dit qu'il viendrait,_
me semblent tous les trois possibles.

Il a pu dire soit _je viens_, soit _je viendrai_.
Soit je répète strictement ses paroles, et donc j'utilise _il m'a bien dit qu'il vient_ ou _il m'a bien dit qu'il viendra,_
soit je dis ce que j'ai entendu qu'il m'a dit: _il m'a bien dit qu'il viendrait._
Je suis d'accord, cette dernière formule est plus littéraire, car les deux précédentes se contentent de répéter ce qu'il m'a dit exactement comme il l'a dit. Les deux premières formules sont primaires, néanmoins elles me semblent irréprochables, et peuvent être tout à fait justifiées, par exemple si j'ai d'abord dit _il m'a bien dit qu'il viendrait_, et qu'on ne croit pas. Si on ne me croit pas, je vais répéter en insistant:_ il m'a bien dit qu'il vient / qu'il viendra._


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ton raisonnement est faux, Lusios, car il faut toujours transposer les temps d'un discours rapporté du passé, sauf s'il s'agit d'une vérité générale ou en tout cas de quelque chose qui est encore vrai au moment où le discours est rapporté.

_Il m'a dit : « Je viens. » → Il __m'__a dit qu'il venait.
__Il __m'__a dit : « Je viendrai. » → Il __m'__a dit qu'il viendrait.
_ _Il __m'__a dit : « Je viendrai ce soir. » → Il __m'__a  dit qu'il viendrait le soir._
_Il __m'__a dit : « Je viendrai demain. » → Il __m'__a  dit qu'il viendrait le lendemain._
_Il __m'__a dit ce matin : « Je viendrai demain. » → Il __m'__a dit qu'il viendra/viendrait demain._ (Le futur est possible, mais il est condamné par les puristes.)
_Il __m'__a dit ce matin : « Je viendrai ce soir. » → Il __m'__a  dit qu'il viendra/viendrait ce soir. _(_Idem_, mais comme suggéré par Geostan, le futur n'est dans ce cas possible que si la possibilité existe encore.)


----------



## Lusios

J'avais oublié, moi comme les autres, la possibilité, en effet parfaite et très usuelle: _il m'a dit qu'il venait_.

Je suis bien d'accord avec vos propositions, mais il s'agit là de la formulation classique indirecte, qui en effet exige cette transposition des temps.

Là où nous ne sommes plus d'accord, c'est quant à un usage plus direct de la formule _il m'a dit que_, consistant pratiquement à citer ce qu‘il a dit.

  Pour moi, quand je dis _« il m’a dit ... »_, cela veut bien dire que la proposition est  toujours d’actualité, que je l’attends toujours ou que j’y crois toujours, sinon j’aurais dit _« il m’avait dit ... »_, cas pour lequel je notais que nous n’avions pas le choix, sauf que j’avais oublié « _qu’il venait »_.

  Parlant à quelqu’un, entre « Dieu a dit que tu ne tueras pas » et « Dieu a dit que tu ne tuerais pas », je préfère la première formule, plus affirmative.

  Dans un récit que l’on veut rendre le plus vivant ou le plus poignant possible:  « _il lui a dit alors qu’il ne la quittera jamais ». _Imposer le conditionnel reviendrait à imposer un discours neutre, et je ne suis pas d’accord, car on peut s’impliquer dans le discours.

Edit: Je reviens de l'hôpital, et je dis aux miens:_ il m'a dit qu'il va mieux._ Je pourrais dire: _il m'a dit qu'il allait mieux_, mais ce n'est pas mieux, et ça me va même moins bien, car c'est moins vivant ou plus distant ou moins affirmatif.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Maître Capello said:


> _Il __m'__a dit ce matin : « Je viendrai demain. » → Il __m'__a dit qu'il viendra/viendrait demain._ (Le futur est possible, mais il est condamné par les puristes.)
> _Il __m'__a dit ce matin : « Je viendrai ce soir. » → Il __m'__a dit qu'il viendra/viendrait ce soir. _(_Idem_, mais comme suggéré par Geostan, le futur n'est dans ce cas possible que si la possibilité existe encore.)


D'accord, je comprends parfaitement votre raisonnement. Reste à savoir :
_Il m'a dit qu'il viendra demain._
_Il m'a dit qu'il viendra ce soir._
grammaticalement, est-ce correct ?
 Qu'est-ce que dit Grevisse... ?


----------



## Clotaire

Je suis entièrement de l'avis de Maître Capello :

_Il m'a dit qu'il viendra.
_
est absolument incorrect, et pour une raison très simple : on ne peut pas à la fois faire parler quelqu'un et parler en même temps. Si l'on veut joindre son affirmation à celle de celui qu'on cite, on dit :

_Il m'a dit qu'il viendrait et il viendra. _(Faites-moi confiance.)


----------



## Lusios

Tu me dis que les clés sont là, mais tu vois qu'elles ne sont pas là.
Tu m'a dit que les clés étaient là, mais tu vois qu'elles ne sont pas là.


----------



## Aoyama

> il faut toujours transposer les temps d'un discours rapporté du passé, sauf s'il s'agit d'une vérité générale ou en tout cas de quelque chose qui est encore vrai au moment où le discours est rapporté.


c'est la règle générale que Me. C. énonce avec clarté. Il reste, comme je l'ai dit au #6 pour un autre exemple, que cette règle n'est pas toujours respectée _à l'oral_.
C'est en fait, tout simplement, un problème de _concordance des temps dans le discours rapporté (ou transposé)_.


----------



## Lusios

La concordance des temps, c'est bien _tu me dis que les clés sont là_.
La transposition n'a pas toujours lieu d'être, dans le présent exemple elle serait clairement une faute.


----------



## Clotaire

Je ne comprends pas. La transposition a lieu pour les discours rapportés au passé, or ici c'est un discours rapporté au présent...


----------



## Lusios

On peut voir les choses comme ça, j'essaie depuis le début du fil de vous montrer que cette façon de voir n'est pas suffisante.

Dans mon exemple au présent,_ dire que_ ne s'utilise pas de façon strictement indirecte.
Or selon moi - c'est seulement là où nous ne sommes pas d'accord - cette autre usage de _dire que_, plus direct, peut aussi s'utiliser au passé, pas seulement au présent.

Je ne conteste absolument pas que le _dire que_ pleinement indirect exige au passé la transposition des temps. Le désaccord n'est pas là.

Edit:
_A toi aussi il te dira que tu es la femme la plus belle du monde, tu verras. _Transposition impossible quand la principale est au futur, tout comme lorsqu'elle est au présent.

_A toi aussi il t'a dit que tu es la femme la plus  belle du monde, je me trompe?
A toi aussi il t'a dit que tu étais la femme la plus  belle du monde_, _je me trompe?_

Je ne vois pas pourquoi au présent et au futur l'on ne transpose pas alors qu'au passé l'on y serait contraint. Vous me direz qu'au présent et au futur on ne le peut pas. Certes.

Quand nous parlons au passé, il est naturel que nous prenions le plus souvent une distance, d'où la nécessaire transposition des temps.
Mais pour moi nous pouvons des fois ne pas prendre cette distance.


----------



## linguist786

Est-ce qu'on ne peut pas dire: 

Il m'a dit qu'il *allait venir.*

?


----------



## Lusios

_Il m'a dit qu'il allait venir_, c'est parfait. Cela se dit très facilement.


----------



## Aoyama

Cette explication est un peu courte.
En fait, c'est ici "aller + infinitif" qui est égal à un futur proche, donc allait venir = viendrait, qui est un conditionnel à cause de la concordance des temps (passé composé), mais qui est égal à un futur simple.


----------



## Anna-chonger

> _A toi aussi il t'*a dit* que tu *es* la femme la plus belle du monde, je me trompe?_
> _A toi aussi il t'*a dit* que tu *étais* la femme la plus belle du monde_, _je me trompe?_


Est-ce que les deux phrases sont toutes correctes en ce qui concerne le temps ???


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Formellement parlant, seule la seconde me semble correcte.

La première s'entend à l'oral et signifie qu'elle était et est encore la plus ...


----------

